# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Ginekologia >  Biofer Folic - opinie

## kokoa

Biofer Folic ,czy można brać z innymi lekami ??

----------


## Patrycja909

Tego nie wiem, ale jest to jeden z najlepiej wchłanianych suplementów żelaza, ponieważ ma w swoim składzie żelazo hemowe.

----------

